# Solved: Dell D600 can not connect to wireless



## donatbollonk (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all,

I have notebook Dell D600. I can not connect to wireless. I found wireless WLAN utility does not work. I have installed the driver which I downloaded from Dell site, it was driver R115320. can anyone suggest solutions to solve this problem?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

1. Assuming an integrated wireless adapter, is it switched on?

2. Does Device Manager show the adapter as "OK"?

3. Does the wireless connection show in Network Connections as 'enabled'?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Use FN key+F2 key to ensure the wireless is on or off.

If 2 and 3 of Terrynets questions are yes and yes

then also look into this - Have you also checked the Windows Services to see if WZC is enabled if it is see is WZC actually managing your wireless cardi instead of the dell utility.


----------



## donatbollonk (Jul 13, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> 1. Assuming an integrated wireless adapter, is it switched on?
> 
> 2. Does Device Manager show the adapter as "OK"?
> 
> 3. Does the wireless connection show in Network Connections as 'enabled'?


1. yes
2.yes
3. I can not find wireless connection icon. that is my problem


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What icons are in Network Connections? Just to make sure that we are on the same page, Network Connections is a window you can get to via Control Panel.

How's it going StumpedTechy? Happily employed now I take it?


----------



## donatbollonk (Jul 13, 2005)

I have followed your instructions:
a. control panel
b. network connection

I only found dial up connection and LAN connection
surely there is not wireless connection

I put off wireless network card, I found it is intel, then I downloaded the driver from intel. Now it is solved.


----------

